# Brick finding areas



## saladsack (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi, I collect bricks and want to know if anyone has good brick finding areas in or around Ohio. I would like to have more places to search. Thanks.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 26, 2017)

Check older major roads during construction. The old, major roads were usually paved with pavers. I got almost half of my collection from my town's namesake road when it was all torn up last year. LOL.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jun 26, 2017)

saladsack said:


> Hi, I collect bricks and want to know if anyone has good brick finding areas in or around Ohio. I would like to have more places to search. Thanks.



Hi Salad,

I pretty much scuba here in New England and I could probably build a house with all the brick I find and leave under water.
So I imagine for whatever reason so much was thrown in water around here, your area is no different. My diving is mostly 
in winter when visibility is best. Look for old areas on rivers n lakes.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 5, 2017)

Check around old roads that are being repaired. I got some of the older paver bricks from Houston that way, that look like railroad tracks on the bottom.
I also got some from approx 1875 that came from the McClelland Hotel in Waco, Texas, built the same years as the Waco bridge across the Brazos river. That hotel bottom corner floor was where Morrison's Old Corner Drugstore was and where Dr Pepper was born in 1885.
The "bugs", straw imprints are still there as they were poured in big fields to dry and cure in the sun, real crude bricks.


----------



## E (Jul 7, 2017)

Salad,

If you are ever in Saltville, Va., try wading the Salt River.  Was there about 5 years ago and was was amazed at variety of bricks in stream bad - many stamped with kiln names from all over Ohio River Valley (guess they were barged in up New River Valley). Saltville was huge RR hub starting in 1850's I believe and key junction in Civil War.  I hoped to find bottles during wade, but only was rewarded with an array of cool bricks and a couple nice smallmouth bass (released both bricks and fish...).  My apologies if I am giving away someone's secret hunting spot, didn't look to be much happening there during my visit though.


----------



## allenb4 (Jul 20, 2017)

What part of Ohio are you from, I'm in SE Ohio, I have a few you can have if you are in the area sometime.


----------



## E (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm from Cincy, but moved to Virginia many years ago.  Bricks are one item that I have never collected, which is a shame as I have seen so many embossed ones over the years.  Years ago I found a couple at a local lignite coal pit that were from a Powhatan County (Va.) brick works that were actually dated (late 1850's I believe).  Don't know why I didn't keep one, they built shopping center over area a few months later destroying the pits which were a cool piece of local history.


----------



## saladsack (Nov 25, 2017)

*I'm in Pataskala*



allenb4 said:


> What part of Ohio are you from, I'm in SE Ohio, I have a few you can have if you are in the area sometime.



Hi. Sorry to bring this up so much later, I didn't realize there were responses. I'm in Pataskala Ohio and come to southeast Ohio all the time. I was just in haydenville and nelsonville yesterday.


----------

